# Got a deduction in my salary



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have got a deduction in my salary and later on got to know they charged me for emirates ID. This is my second job in UAE, in first job i never being charged for anything even i renewed it for the second time as well so my question is, is it a just company to company policy or is it a labor law?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You need to check your contract.
Emirates ID is a personal document - so many companies don't pay for it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I did Steve already that is why i was confused why this second company deducted and the most strange thing is that this company is a huge one as compare to my last company. My contract doesn't say anything about the payments which i need to pay.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Size of the company is irrelevant - it depends on contract and company policy.
Companies are responsible to pay all expenses for a work visa - but not the Emirates ID.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Then it must be connected with company policy, we are actually a subsidiary within a big group and most of the laws and policies do not apply to us but i guess this does apply. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

